# Vidéo en boucle sur Ipad2



## Plumeur01 (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour !
Je suis a me faire un vidéo de mes photos pour une présentation lors d'un évènement.
J'aimerai que le vidéo "tourne" en boucle toute la soirée sur mon iPad2.
Avez-vous une idée d'un logiciel, d'une facon de faire ?

Merci et bonne journée.


----------



## Tosay (26 Janvier 2012)

Je n'utilise jamais le lecteur vidéo de mon iPad mais je pense qu'il doit avoir une fonction " repeat"...

Touche Repeat et la vidéo devrait reprendre depuis le début à la fin de celle-ci


----------



## aurique (27 Janvier 2012)

Tu peux faire ça sans rien installer en utilisant la fonction"cadre Numérique" en spécifiant le dossier que tu veux voir défiler.
Et dans l'appli Photo", tu paramètres le diaporama en boucle et ça devrait être bon.


----------



## PHILBX (20 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour

sur un iPad Air 2
comment lire une video en boucle avec Vlc Infuse ou autre?
je suis miro, j'ai pas trouver
Merci


----------

